# Resource Guarding Prevention?



## MHDDOG2016 (Jan 2, 2016)

I am noticing when we are out in the yard, EVERYTHING is going into Jasper's mouth (dirt, leaves, sticks, rocks, etc.). Like a nervous mom, I am immediately pulling things out. My friend's puppy did this and she did the same thing and she started guarding. It took a long time to break the habit. I am worried my grabbing things out of Jasper's mouth and prying it open will start resource guarding, but I also need to get these things out of his mouth for his safety. Advice? I was thinking trading for a treat but I don;t him to be "rewarded" for picking up junk. Also, the treats we have give him loose stools so we aren't using treats right now. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Gill57 (Mar 20, 2016)

Freddie aged 20 weeks is exactly the same. EVERYTHING goes into his mouth....... I tend to now only remove if it is going to harm him.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I pulled things out of their mouths all of the time. Once I got stung by a bee Lexi had in her mouth. I worked on 'drop it' and 'leave it' commands a lot. I have similar thoughts about rewarding bad behavior but if Jasper responds to your command of drop it, then the treat is for good behavior. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Pups explore the world by picking things up, they learn about what things are and what influences human behaviour so if people constantly jump to attention when they pick things up they can learn to do it to get attention, to get humans to chase them or indeed that humans around things are bad news as they get things taken off them.

I rarely bothered about anything Chance picked up and only took things off her if they were actually dangerous or going to be damaged - tv remote or similar (and I then made sure it was kept out of reach next time) 

If pups have things you really don't want them to have then try throwing treats for them to find to distract them rather than a swap which can encourage picking things up to get the swap.

Also teach pups to leave and give so they learn that giving things up is a very good thing.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

My two would pick up all sorts too. I removed stones, and would reward them for letting go, otherwise distraction worked for me. My two are fine with me taking things off them. I think the thing is to be gentle in touch, voice and body language. More a case of 'oh sweetie, what have you got there, let me see', oh, good boy/ girl, here's a lovely treat for you'. Re treats try fish skin cubes. Universally loved and kind to tummies.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm more of a survival of the fittest type. I would have taken a hypodermic needle from Rufus if he'd got one otherwise ignoring is best. He picks up nothing but sticks and his ball now and the only resource he guards is his ball and me from other dogs.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Dot and Inzi would rather have a ball than anything else - it took me a while with Dot to work out that if I let her just carry her ball she would not put it down to consume vile dead things - which were a passion - bits of rotting fox/bunny/seagull/fish/worm etc etc - before Dot I never noticed how much dead stuff is all around... with her ball she is almost totally cured of the habit.
My general approach if they do get something is to ignore as others have said or go 'Wow what have you got you clever pup?' usually they come wriggling with delight to show me at which point I might offer a treat as an alternative - but actually Dot would gleefully bring me dead things put them down for a treat and then pick them up again 
What ever you do - NEVER - chase your pup to try and get something off them. That is a game you do not want to start.


----------



## Gill57 (Mar 20, 2016)

fairlie said:


> I'm more of a survival of the fittest type. I would have taken a hypodermic needle from Rufus if he'd got one otherwise ignoring is best. He picks up nothing but sticks and his ball now and the only resource he guards is his ball and me from other dogs.


I do agree with what you are saying Fairlie and I am trying to stick to it. It's hard tho when Freddie throws up on my carpet just as I am about to go to bed. He must have picked something up in the garden yesterday evening and he did come in munching something a few hours before..... does it stop him the next time he is out - no, of course not!! 
Oh the joys of cockapoos!!! Love 'em.


----------

